# Atlas-Clausing 4805 followed me home



## Canadianprime (May 27, 2018)

I got home, unloaded and put in the garage.  That thing has some weight to it.  Also, I am glad I spent some time cleaning it up as I have found a few things that will need attention, but nothing major.  If anyone knows of something that I should check please let me know.


----------



## Z2V (May 27, 2018)

Welcome to H-M and congrats on scoring the lathe.


----------



## dlane (May 27, 2018)

Welcome, that looks like a good one with a looong bed what is it 5-6 ft


----------



## Fortis64 (May 27, 2018)

I have the cousin of this lathe 12x24 ( Fortis/clausing 4800 made in the UK) I'd give the head stock bearings a good clean,I took my spindle out ,Strip the QC gearbox clean and replace the 2 bearings  ,take plenty of photo doing this . Also do this for  the saddle which probably will be full of chips.

These photos of mine  will give you an idea of what your up against .

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/albums/72157684186742413



Sean


----------



## Canadianprime (May 27, 2018)

dlane said:


> Welcome, that looks like a good one with a looong bed what is it 5-6 ft



72 1/2" bed.  50" between centres.


----------



## Canadianprime (May 27, 2018)

Fortis64 said:


> I have the cousin of this lathe ( Fortis/clausing 4800 made in the UK) I'd give the head stock bearings a good clean,I took my spindle out ,Strip the QC gearbox clean and replace the 2 bearings  ,take plenty of photo doing this . Also do this for  the saddle which probably will be full of chips.
> 
> These photos of mine  will give you an idea of what your up against .
> 
> ...



That will happen all in good time.  I am going to run it for a while and see if anything comes up.  I did have it stripped down to the point where I could unload it off the trailer myself.  Before reassembly I gave it a good degreasing.  I think one of the previous owners had an obsession with a pipe wrench.  There are teeth marks on the geartrain end of the spindle as well as the non threaded part of the lead screw.


----------



## Fortis64 (May 27, 2018)

I did the same ,running it as soon as I cleaned it up ,that's when the bearings in the gearbox made a horrendous squealing noise . The pipe wrench marks sound like the chuck has been or is stuck fast .


Sean


----------



## Silverbullet (May 27, 2018)

Nice lathe for a first one to own. If the chuck is stuck soak it with good penetrating oil every few days for a week or so , play some heat from a propane torch around the back of the chuck. Get it warm not super hot , it helps the oil seep in where it expands the chuck back plate.  If it's not stuck clean the threads and light oil will help from it ever seize up. Good luck have fun , but be safe.


----------



## Canadianprime (May 27, 2018)

Chuck came off nice and easy. It had a liberal coating of anti seize on it.  Took the chuck apart and cleaning out all the chips.


----------

